# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >   Apple Releases iPhone OS 3.1.3: Addresses iPhone 3GS Battery Level Accuracy, App Lau

## JEK

Apple Releases iPhone OS 3.1.3: Addresses iPhone 3GS Battery Level Accuracy, App Launching Issues
Tuesday February 02, 2010 01:43 PM EST; Category: iPhone
Written by Eric Slivka


Apple today released iPhone OS 3.1.3 for all iPhone and iPod touch models, addressing several specific bugs as well as offering fixes for a handful of security issues.
This update for the iPhone and iPod touch contains bug fixes and improvements, including the following:

- Improves accuracy of reported battery level on iPhone 3GS
- Resolves issue where third-party apps would not launch in some instances
- Fixes bug that may cause an app to crash when using the Japanese Kana keyboard

----------


## andynap

Is it an automatic update because I have not gotten any messages-

----------


## Dennis

I synced my iPhone today and there was quite a large update.

----------


## JEK

If you plug in your iPhone/iPod Touch in, it will ask to update.

----------


## JEK

> I synced my iPhone today and there was quite a large update.



TMI. TWSS.

----------


## Dennis

> Originally Posted by Dennis
> 
> I synced my iPhone today and there was quite a large update.
> 
> 
> 
> TMI. TWSS.




14 minutes.

In my wildest dreams...

----------


## andynap

> If you plug in your iPhone/iPod Touch in, it will ask to update.




I have my iTouch on here but nothing- that's why I asked.   :Confused:

----------


## MIke R

I just plugged in my iTouch..taking much longer to sync...for whatever that means

----------


## MIke R

and now after syncing it is downloading an update

----------


## MIke R

big download....says 18 minutes remaining

----------


## andynap

OK- I'll try again tomorrow. Nite all

----------


## JEK

> Originally Posted by JEK
> 
> If you plug in your iPhone/iPod Touch in, it will ask to update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have my iTouch on here but nothing- that's why I asked.



You need to start iTunes and click Check For Update

----------


## Earl

> big download....says 18 minutes remaining



You got that right...definitely not a quick as normal updates due to the data.

----------


## JEK

You guys need bigger bandwidth.

----------


## Earl

> You guys need bigger bandwidth.



Never enough bandwidth...never enough $...never too good looking...never enough trips trips to SBH!

----------


## MIke R

> You guys need bigger bandwidth.




if I were at my house this thing would fly in...but here at the ski condo I am either on my aircard or stealing a wifi signal...and that is a bit slower

----------


## KevinS

This update seems to be security and bug-fix related, with no new features being added.  On my iPhone it used a little more space, on my iTouch it gave a little back.  While I always like to get security patches in place ASAP, you're unlikely to have a problem if you hold off on the update until you have a faster connection.

----------


## JEK

Apple releases iPhone OS 3.1.3 with battery reporting fix

By AppleInsider Staff
Published: 02:15 PM EST


Apple on Tuesday afternoon released version 3.1.3 of its iPhone OS software for the iPhone and iPod touch, bringing with it improved accuracy of reported battery level on the iPhone 3GS.

The update also reportedly resolves an issue where third-party applications would not launch in some instances. It also addresses a bug that could cause applications to crash when using the Japanese Kana keyboard.

iPhone OS 3.1.3 also includes a number of security updates related to CoreAudio, ImageIO, Recovery Mode and WebKit. Full details are available in the support document on Apple's Web site.

The update for the iPhone and iPod touch operating system is available for download through iTunes.

The last update, iPhone OS 3.1.2, arrived last October. It fixed an issue that would cause the iPhone to not wake from sleep, and resolved a glitch that could interrupt cellular network services until restart.

Last week, iPhone OS 3.2 was revealed as part of the new multi-touch iPad. For now, the operating system upgrade is for the iPad hardware only, which is scheduled to launch before the end of March.

iPhone OS 3.2 offers a number of enhancements over the current operating system, including a home screen that can be viewed either horizontally or vertically. It is not yet known what additional features in the iPad version of the iPhone OS could show up in the iPhone or iPod touch.

----------


## andynap

> This update seems to be security and bug-fix related, with no new features being added.  On my iPhone it used a little more space, on my iTouch it gave a little back.  While I always like to get security patches in place ASAP, you're unlikely to have a problem if you hold off on the update until you have a faster connection.




Exactly my problem here. I'll do it again at home.

----------


## andynap

Took 2 hours- oy and then my apps wouldn't open. I delete one reloaded it and now all work.

----------

